# 2 verschiedene hover



## exorzist84 (26. Oktober 2001)

HI,

sorry erstmal falls das schon mal gefragt wurde!

Also... ich bin momentan dabei ne neue Clan-Site zu machen und will das ohne Frames aufziehen. Nun möchte ich aber auch, dass sich die hover Effekte vom Menü und dem vom Text unterscheiden...

Wie kann ich 2 Hover festlegen bzw. kann man innerhalb von einer HTML Datei zwei externe css dateien ansteuern? (Dann wär mein Prob ja auch gelöst)

Danke für euere hilfe!

CU
Phil


----------



## lexi (26. Oktober 2001)

Dass kannst du mit CSS-Klassen...

a.menu{}
a.menu:hover{}
a.text{}
a.text:hover{}

die kannst du wie jedes css frei definieren (color, font-size, usw..)

und dann 

<a class="menu" href="">Nach a.menu definiert</a>
<a class="text" href="">Nach a.text definiert</a>

in die links. es kommt auf class="CSS_KLASSE" und a.CSS_KLASSE{} an.

Ich hoffe, das ist einigermaßen verständlich..


----------



## Quentin (26. Oktober 2001)

mach einfach verschiedene klassen für die links und nimm nur ein externes style sheet

also

<a href="blah.htm" class=linx1>huhu</a>
<a href="blub.htm" class=linx2>hehe</a>

und im style sheet:

a.linx1:hover {
/* was auch immer */
}

a.linx2:hover {
/* was auch immer */
}


so einfach geht das


----------



## exorzist84 (26. Oktober 2001)

THX !!

Ihr seit die besten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

